# smps problem



## sujeet2555 (Mar 6, 2011)

just encountered another nuisance.i have been noticed this symptoms from many days
my pc config is:
asus m3a78 em, amd 9650 x4.2gb ram,500gb seagate hd ,lg dvd writer and running win7.
i have a mercury cabinet+mercury 400w smps.my system is 1 yr old.i have attached hard disk and sata writer with sata power cable on 1 rail.no other component is attached with smps.then system runs fine.
i have noticed that when i attached fan or other peripherals to the same rail or other rail ,hard disk makes clicking sound while copying any files from dvd or writing dvds.either copying stops or i get burn error after clicking sound.i think either hard disk is not getting enough juice from smps.
what do you guys says about this situation.should i buy a new smps {suggest some value smps ,thinking of buying hd 5670 or hd5770 or repair the existing one {what should i tell to service center about the fault of smps}.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2011)

Hard Disk clicking sound is not a good sign. First make a backup of your important things in your HDD. Check for any errors in windows check disk utility. Make sure that the socket is properly grounded. 

For a PSU suggestion, you need to state your budget.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 6, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hard Disk clicking sound is not a good sign. First make a backup of your important things in your HDD. Check for any errors in windows check disk utility. Make sure that the socket is properly grounded.
> 
> For a PSU suggestion, you need to state your budget.



i am high on that type of maintenance.that clicking sound don't occur when i just have hard disk and writer attached.no stopping on copying ,no write error
for psu budget ,just want sufficient value for money for gpu upgrade [only play at 1024 med/high setting ,because of crt monitor.on high res monitor starts to flicker].

never had buyed the pricey one.but may be 1k,i can spend on psu.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ open to buying online? if yes, get FSP Saga II 350W. & live peacefully for 5yrs.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ open to buying online? if yes, get FSP Saga II 350W. & live peacefully for 5yrs.



online yes , but only from trusted one.

i also like to add that to solve this problem i have given both hard disk and dvd writer to service center.they both come back as replacement.so both are new but still the problem remains ,so i think culprit may be the power.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2011)

i think you can find them at SMC international & ITWares (brought my FSP 400W from them).

total will be 200 more if you buy from ITwares as they charge for carrying charge. but SMC usually offers free shipping or charges low.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

I would ask OP to try for Corsair CX400. He said he might get the 5670 or *5770*.
But maybe I am getting paranoid or such. 

However FSP is also good. Anyway to make OP's life easier, the links are below.

*FSP Saga II 350W @1.55k*
*FSP Saga II 400W @1.85k*
*Corsair CX400 @2.8k*


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 7, 2011)

psu replacement is the last option but please do stress on the problem solving first.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

sujeet2555 said:


> psu replacement is the last option but please do stress on the problem solving first.



The prob is the psu buddy...


----------

